# Custom Logos RX200s



## Raks92

Hi guys i noticed this site online for custom logos on custom firmware for the rx200s, Cuboid, Evic VTC Mini. Is this safe to use? http://www.customvapefirmware.com/


----------



## therazia

100% Got it on all my devices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Switchy

If I can figure out with what software they making it, I'll maybe make some forum name logo's.


----------



## herb1

http://www.customvapefirmware.com/making-custom-firmware

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Switchy

Dude, seriously, WHY IS IT SO HARD FOR ME TO FIND STUFF ON THE NET?!!?!?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## herb1

Be careful changing your VTC logos...changed mine...and screen went blank
Had to reload 3.03 firmware to make it fire

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Modulas

The RX200s firmware is safe to use.
Combined a bunch of custom firmwares for the RX200s into my own personalised one, but that was wiped this morning when I upgraded to software V4.10

Now I have to rebuild from scratch - or wait for other folks to build firmware for the new software version and then modify theirs to suit my taste.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raks92

Guys i noticed that I cant customize the rx200s software on the NFirmwareEditor, it says no single definition when I try open the stock fw


----------



## bakersman

Raks92 said:


> Guys i noticed that I cant customize the rx200s software on the NFirmwareEditor, it says no single definition when I try open the stock fw



You will need to download the latest version of nfirmwareeditor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloudmanJHB

Thanks for the info and link , played around with this novelty and it's nice to customise the fonts

Reactions: Like 2


----------

